# 5 Stars for the Application! -1 for limitations when it comes to fine work



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review. It is well written and informative.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks… I have a friend who has one of these saws and he swears by it; would not trade it if you paid him!


----------



## TroutGuy (Mar 28, 2008)

I have the older version of this saw (4000), and I am very happy with it. You had a better experience with the fence than I did-mine is essentially useless. Fortunately, my Incra fence works great on it. I wish they had this model on the market when I bought mine.

Any idea whether the new riving knife/blade guard can be retrofitted to the 4000?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I added an Update to the original review, and decreased the 5 stars ratings to 4 stars. it's a great saw, but I'm becoming skeptical that it should be for fine-woodworking.

I'm having difficulties with the table top - which in a 'Table-Saw' is kind of a problem.

1. top is concaved, and has a high spot in the middle, along the line of the blade
2. when top is expanded for wider cuts on the right side of the blade, the top is not so stable, looses it's flatness, and seems to grip the wood with higher friction.

I'm just having a hard time replacing this saw because nothing else on the market at this price range has such an easy to use and effective riving knife system - period.

does anyone have any ideas how to tackle these problems (at least the high-spot problem which is the worst)?


----------



## wookie (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Guys. Just bought this saw after much debate, my shop size, $$$, and portability. My question is, how do you keep all that dust out of your face. mine really spews. Besides that everthing else seems to be fine.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

wookie- are you using shopvac/dc? do you have a zero clearance insert? I would start with those. what material are you cutting up? some materials are more prone to dust than others.


----------



## wookie (Dec 15, 2009)

PurpLev thanks for the response. Not using a zero clearance, I have one on order. No DC but I did rig up my small shopvac and it seemed to help. Just ripping some pine. Is most of the dust coming from the insert? Does a small 1 1/2 HP DC, seen one at grizzly, work well or should I buy a larger shopvac? I am a newbie to all this but want to get started right.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

wookie - first off, I would recommend making your own zero clearance inserts -they are cheap and easy to make. heres the one I made for the Bosch you can search here, or google "making zero clearance for table saw" to get more ideas how to make them.

while I was using the Bosch TS, I used a 16gallon Shopvac and it did a very good job at controlling the dust and chips, however I soon upgraded to a Jet 1100DC for better control of the fine particles, and better dust control in general and it has significantly improved the dust in the air, and the dust/chips on the floor at the end of the day.

as a newbie - I would recommend doing more research on DC to find what would work best for you - it's a very grey area with no right/wrong.

search here on LJ for DC threads, or post questions.

here's another good read to start with (most surely many people will link to this one): Bill Pentz

Happy New Year!


----------



## wookie (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Guy. Happy New Year to you!


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have one of the 4100-09 on its way to me. I have read a bunch of reviews with respect to dust collection. On my stationary saw I have an outlet wired to the load side of the magnetic starter for the saw motor to plug a Shop Vac into. This is the solution for the Bosch. I-Socket It starts the vac instantaneously and has a 7 second "off delay" time.


----------

